# Are dragonflies poisonous?



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

This morning, on our walk, Dilly-Dally calmly leaped about two feet straight up and caught one mid-air, barely breaking her stride. I was so stunned I didn't even react until after she swallowed the damned thing. She didn't stop grinning for the entire rest of the walk.

Should I be worried, or impressed?


----------



## PretzleDog (Jun 9, 2010)

No, they're not poisonous. Good catch Dilly


----------

